# Good Freeride Boots?



## italiaboi24 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys, Its been a long time on my Burton Moto's. I feel like its time i got a boot that has more support. I wasnt looking to spend more than 120 bux so previous years' models are fine. First, i wanted you guys to classify the moto (all mountain, park) and then offer suggestions on which boots would suffice for more control and precision. Or is this in my head...(that i need new boots)

Me:
no park
occasional ollie over burms
love carving and precision
Setup;
08 Supermodel X 161
145lbs
08 Triad Bindings



i was looking at the 07 model of the burton ion, but if you guys had any other suggestions, starting with booths with a speed-lacing system, that would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Burton Driver X, Ion, or SLX. All excellent choices. Other than that, Vans Cirro, Thirtytwo Prime, Thirtytwo Focus Boa.


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

northwave decades are awesome freeride boots. and imo the most comfortable boots you'll ever wear in your life. you can pick up last years model for 130 bucks or less. i was lucky enough to pick them up on brociety for 80...score.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am in a similar situation with the Moto's.
I actually spent the last couple of days doing a little research.
Here are the stiffest 2009/2010 boots from a number of different manufacturers.

Burton
Driver-X__10/10__ Speed Zone Lacing__ Imprint 3 Liner__ Reduced Footprint
Ion_______8/10___ Speed Zone Lacing__ Imprint 4 Liner__ Reduced Footprint

Salomon
Malamute___5/5__ Powerlace Pro__ Power Liner
Synapse____4/5__ Powerlace Pro__ Balance Liner
F22________4/5__ Powerlace Pro__ Exhale Liner__ Reduced Footprint

DC
Status_____9/10___Boa Focus ____ Alpha Liner
Journey____8/10___Standard Lace__ Alpha Liner

Deeluxe
Empire____7+2+2__Section Control__ Thermoflex or Performance Flex liner
Vicious____5+2+2__ Section Control__ Thermoflex liner
ID________5+2+2__ Section Control__ Thermoflex or PerformanceFlex or ComfortFlex

Northwave
T-Track_____9/10___ T-Track lacing__ TF3 liner
Decade Sl___ 8/10__ Super Lace System__ TF3 liner

K2
T1__________5/5__ Inner/Outer Boa or Standard Lacing__ Intuition™ Pro-Foam liner

Ride
Strike___ 9/10__ Standard Lacing__ Intuition™ Support Foam Liner 
Crew_____ 8/10__ Boa Focus____ Intuition™ Support Foam Liner 

Nitro
Select___Removeable Tounge Stiffener__ TLS 3+ LACING SYSTEM__ TYPE 4 THERMACELL LINER

Rome
Folsom___8-front/back,6-Side/Side__ Standard Lacing(locking eyelets)__Conformist 3 Liner

ThirtyTwo
Prime____8/10__ Standard Lacing__ Level 4P Fit System Liner
Focus___8/10__ Zonal Boa _____ Level 4P Fit System Liner

Forum
Stunner___ 8/10__ Tri-Zone lacing__ Level 3 Liner
Kicker___ 7/10__ Tri-Zone Lacing__ Level 2 liner

Flow
The One___ 4/5___ Boa Focus or Boa Coiler___ Red Liner with Secure Closure Velcro® Strap

Vans???
Celcuis???

Most of these are the same models from last year.
Go see if any of your local shops have got some to try on:thumbsup:


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I was thinking about a pair of F22s for the year. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

maf05r6 said:


> I was thinking about a pair of F22s for the year. I've heard nothing but good things about them.


F22's are awesome for all mountain stuff and powder. I just got some F20's and I use them for everything. I like pretty stiff boots in general though.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd personally go with a thirty-two boot.. thats what i have and I love em


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should go with F24's, if you want Salomon. I've had a pair of F22's and a pair of F-boots in the past, and loved them.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

My 2008 model moto boots got extremely soft around 25-30 days. And then split apart by your toes, where the boot flexes when you take a step, at roughly 35-40 days.

Def do not recommend the Moto boots.

I currently have the Vans Cirrus boots, and theyre phenomenal. 

In the end, the boots picks you, you don't pick the boot. Best you can do is look for a good brand, and then go from there.

Here's some guaranteed good snowboard boot companies.
Vans
32
Nike - Top of the line if you don't have a foot larger then what they make, which is a 13 I believe.

These guys are in their first year of making snowboard boots, but c'mon, they've been in the biz forever
New Balance


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> You should go with F24's, if you want Salomon. I've had a pair of F22's and a pair of F-boots in the past, and loved them.


The main resone I was looking at the F22s is they have a reduced footprint. That is big for my size 14s....


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> The main resone I was looking at the F22s is they have a reduced footprint. That is big for my size 14s....


f24 has a reduced footprint too, I know they didn't make the f24 this year, I am not sure if they made them last year either. I had the 07-08 f24's and loved them, at the time they were stiffer than the f22.


----------



## supercollider (Feb 2, 2009)

Gotta throw in my vote for the Nitro Select. 
Very warm, very comfortable and you can adjust the stiffness. Also, Heel hold is amazing. I've gotten some friends on them and they're fully stoked too. Didn't know this, but the boots designed by Lange who makes some of the best ski boots.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

the ion felt like a cloud around my feet, but the driver x had more support, and was almost as comfortable. being a big guy support was my #1 priority.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> f24 has a reduced footprint too, I know they didn't make the f24 this year


Just doublechecked and not seeing them on their website. Weird that they would discontinue their premier/stiffest freeride boot. The K2 T1 (not DB) is their stiffest boot and has a reduced footprint too. Some boots like Vans are ginormous and would be bad news for overhang/drag.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well they do have the Malamute now. I checked their line and that is the stiffest they are currently making.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a brand new pair of malamute, but won't get to use them until next week. They feel great on my feet right now but that doesn't mean much. These malamute might be stiffer than my old f24's but the footprint is a good amount bigger than the f24. With a size 14 I would probably give up on a little stiffness for a reduced footprint.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I like my 32 focus boa boots for freeride although I do not have a large foot so a smaller footprint is not a concern for me. They have held up well so far and I have no complaints. They are warm, comfortable and a pretty nice boot for just carving


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

djsaad1 said:


> I have a brand new pair of malamute, but won't get to use them until next week. They feel great on my feet right now but that doesn't mean much. These malamute might be stiffer than my old f24's but the footprint is a good amount bigger than the f24. With a size 14 I would probably give up on a little stiffness for a reduced footprint.


Well that pretty much blows cause I just found a killer deal on last years Malamutes. I'm probably going to give them a try. If anything they will be as big as my current boots and if they don't work out I'll pick up a pair of F22s or something with a reduces footprint.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

most nitro boots


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

maf05r6 said:


> Well that pretty much blows cause I just found a killer deal on last years Malamutes. I'm probably going to give them a try. If anything they will be as big as my current boots and if they don't work out I'll pick up a pair of F22s or something with a reduces footprint.


Just get the F22 and do it right the first time.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

supercollider said:


> Gotta throw in my vote for the Nitro Select.
> Very warm, very comfortable and you can adjust the stiffness. Also, Heel hold is amazing. I've gotten some friends on them and they're fully stoked too. Didn't know this, but the boots designed by Lange who makes some of the best ski boots.


I'm in the same boat as the original thread poster.
*Anyone else have any experience with the Nitro Select?*
A few of the other boots that you guys are suggesting are slightly out of my price range.
I found a set of the Nitro Selects for $120.
I may pick them up...just wondering if there was anymore feedback on em.


----------

